# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  5000 prljavih pelena u Osijeku - izvještaj

## Janoccka

Ajme, ne znam da li sam se umislila ili je stvarno bilo super  :D 
Zahvaljujem se svima koji su nas strpljivo slušali i postavljali pitanja. Odaziv je bio velik, a one koji su se ustručavali prići štandu smo uspjele privući. Sve u svemu ja sam jako zadovoljna. 
A kako je bilo, pogledajte na slikama, kada je počela gužva više nitko nije imao vremena potezati fotić.....

Štand spreman, inspektor Jan nazdravlja u čast početka akcije
Naša Roda brine da je sve pod kontrolom
Ali to nije sve, pogled iz drugog kuta
I još jednog...
Ajme, hrpetine
Pucamo od ponosa

----------


## maria71

čestitam!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Minnie

Predivno, prekrasno!!! :D 

A stand je bio suuuuper! 

I   :Heart:   za Osijek!

----------


## Kaja

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Ancica

Cure, f-e-n-o-m-e-n-a-l-n-o!  Ma predivno, ajme prekrasno!  Samo mi superlativi slijetaju na jezik kad pomislim na vas  :D Mrak ste  8) 

 :Heart:

----------


## Inesica

Suoer, super!!!

----------


## apricot

Cure, bravo, bravo - Slavonija je krenula punom parom!

----------


## Nika

Fotke su super, odlično ste obavile posao. :D  :D  :D 

Jedva čekam subotu da se opet družim s vama.  :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

vas cetiri ste mi prekrasne!!

za stand nemam rijeci-posramile ste nas
nas toliko u Zagrebu, ali nismo uspjele srediti stand tako dobro kao vi-imate natpise kod hrpe, plocu na kojoj pise sta se na standu dogadja-fenomenalno-SVAKA CAST!!

----------


## Amalthea

BRAVO!!!!  :Shock: duševljeni smajlić:

Roda od vate je - u nedostatku bolje riječi - fenomenalna!

----------


## ms. ivy

stvarno moram priznati da vam je štand bio bolji od zagrebačkog!
cure, nemojte me zadavit... i onaj u maksiću je bio odličan :uliz, uliz:

----------


## mamaja

:Grin:  
Kad vam bude trebala pomoć, javite se nama, tc, tc,...  : ) 
Skromno ću reći - baš smo bile super! Jedva čekam sljedeću akciju.

----------


## Lutonjica

mene je oduševilo kako je svaka hrpica letaka zavezana ukrasnom vrpcom...

----------


## MIJA 32

:D  :D  :D

----------


## saška

100x :D 
Cure fenomenalne ste!

----------


## martinovamama

Ja poslala sestru da vidi platnene pelene jer ja nisam mogla.Kaže da je bilo super,ogromna gužva što znači da je bilo puno zainteresiranih a najviše se oduševio moj nećak koji nije skidao oči s tog šarenila.S U P E R    S T E !!!
________________
Martin,01.11.2004.
Podupiruća RODA

----------


## mamaja

martinovamama, došla tvoja sestra i ja joj pokazujem pelene, a žena mi poznata, na znam od kud, kad ono - iz rodilišta. Bile smo krevet do kreveta. Baš mi je drago da smo se srele. Filip je veliki i presladak. 
Idući put kad budemo imale neku akciju, ti lijepo kod sestre u goste, pa možeš i ti do nas   :Wink:  .

----------


## mamma Juanita

stvarno i imate na sto biti ponosne, bravo :D !
tko je napravio plocu-plakat?
a Rodu od vate?

----------


## martinovamama

mamaja,angažirat ću ja i moju sestru pa ćemo skupa haračiti po Os.
______________________
Martin,01.11.2004.
Podupiruća RODA

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo za sirenje propagande i indoktriniranje  :Razz:   svojih bliznjih i daljnjih,
letak s portala:
http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti...ene_pelene.pdf

----------


## Janoccka

Rodu je napravila Kaja   :Love:

----------


## mamaja

Ploča je reklama iz moje firme, a plakat su napravili Janoccka i moj šogor.

----------


## lidija_33

tko je tko na slici pucamo od ponosa? je li Ivancica medju njima?

----------


## apricot

Ivančica je dugokosa mršavica.

----------


## Janoccka

Za prepoznavanje je ključna riječ dugokosa a ne mršavica   :Laughing:  
Kaja, mamaja, Janoccka, ivancica

----------


## ivancica

> Za prepoznavanje je ključna riječ dugokosa a ne mršavica   
> Kaja, mamaja, Janoccka, ivancica


Da, da, jer mi smo sve mršavice, prave zgodne snaše!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Janoccka

Meni mama danas kuha fiš-paprikaš. Obožavam kuhanog šarana i tu juhu.

----------


## Janoccka

Pošemerio mi se topic   :Laughing:   Jel može admin izbrisati ovaj i prethodni post. Toliko o mršavicama..

----------


## Mamita

evo da vas malo pohvalim kako ste mi super.  :D 
štand je oodličan a i rode  :D

----------


## lidija_33

e i da vas pohvalim kako ste vrijedne i dobre i lijepe. štand je bio super i super posjećen, žao mi je da nisam došla i uživo

----------


## lidija_33

> Janoccka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za prepoznavanje je ključna riječ dugokosa a ne mršavica   
> Kaja, mamaja, Janoccka, ivancica
> 
> 
> Da, da, jer mi smo sve mršavice, prave zgodne snaše!


snaše nisu mršave ali vi ste svejedno zgodne iako niste snaše

----------


## ana.m

Cure super ste, super izgledate i super ste sve to poslozile i bas ste super... :D ! Btw, malo off topic, a kaj nisu snase udane zene? Mislim da to nema veze s debljinom.

----------


## ivancica

Ma snaša ti je izraz za curu ovdje u Slavoniji.

Znaš onu: "Neće snaša tamburaša, ona neće bećara
                 ona hoće gospodina punih džepova".

Znači, ne moraš biti udana da budeš snaša.  :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

Hi, hi znam ivancie, kak ne bi znala, ta mi je pjesma i pala na pamet, a i tata mi je slavonac(Gorjani) i tamburaš i MM je napola slavonac. Netko mi je jednom baš radi te pjesme rekao da je snaša udana žena, pa sam i ja tak mislila...Ovo tvoje mi ima više logike...!

----------


## lidija_33

> Ma snaša ti je izraz za curu ovdje u Slavoniji.
> 
> Znaš onu: "Neće snaša tamburaša, ona neće bećara
>                  ona hoće gospodina punih džepova".
> 
> Znači, ne moraš biti udana da budeš snaša.


ispravak netočnog navoda, ivančice.
moraš biti udana da budeš snaša. snaša je svaka udana žena, bar su se tako prije u Slavoniji zvale sve udane žene. danas kad kažeš snaša, najčešće ne misliš na udanu ženu nego na malo podeblju ženu. zato sam ja rekla da vi niste snaše jer niste debele. ali po statusu, pretpostavljajući da ste sve udane, jeste snaše. one su se od djevojaka( u prošlosti ) razlikovale po pokrivalu za glavu, cure su bile gologlave s posebno upletenom kosom ( coca se zvala ta frizura), a snaše su imale posebno zavezanu maramu koja se zvala šamija. 
pozdrav ani porijeklom gorjanki, sigurno znaš za gorjanske ljelje, meni je to prekrasan običaj. ja sam porijeklom Đakovčanka, dakle šokadija mi je u srcu...

----------


## ana.m

Baš sam se htjela javiti. Evo ja nekako nisam baš bila sigurna u ovo da su snaše sve cure po slavoniji, pa ja pitala svog dedu, pravog šokca jer sam znala da on sigurno, sto posto zna (isto iz Đakova)! I potvđujem ono što je napisala lidija_33!

----------


## ivancica

[quote="lidija_33ispravak netočnog navoda, ivančice.
moraš biti udana da budeš snaša. snaša je svaka udana žena, bar su se tako prije u Slavoniji zvale sve udane žene. danas kad kažeš snaša, najčešće ne misliš na udanu ženu nego na malo podeblju ženu. zato sam ja rekla da vi niste snaše jer niste debele. ali po statusu, pretpostavljajući da ste sve udane, jeste snaše. one su se od djevojaka( u prošlosti ) razlikovale po pokrivalu za glavu, cure su bile gologlave s posebno upletenom kosom ( coca se zvala ta frizura), a snaše su imale posebno zavezanu maramu koja se zvala šamija. 
pozdrav ani porijeklom gorjanki, sigurno znaš za gorjanske ljelje, meni je to prekrasan običaj. ja sam porijeklom Đakovčanka, dakle šokadija mi je u srcu...[/quote]

Joj Lidija što si zabrijala...

----------


## ana.m

Joj Ivančice, moj ti je tata imao 5 godina kad su se doselili u Zgb i ja ti cijeli život slušam o šokadiji i Đakovu,o tome kak se on hoće vratiti tamo i svemu tak da se ponekad osjećam kao da sam i ja od tamo.A još je k tome i tamburaš, naslušala sam se i pjesama.  Stalno je govorio kak će me voditi na Đakovačke vezove i obući me u tamošnju nošnju, kak sam ko stvorena za to, ali eto nikad se to nije desilo, moram priznati da mi je žao.

----------

